# transfert de données PC sur Imac  Liaison directe ethernet



## panier_piano (16 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir à tous !

Petite question trouvée sans réponse  claire et précise sur le net:

Comment transférer ses données ( mp3,photos,..) de son ancien PC   vers son Imac  .

Mode de connexion : liaison directe en rj45

Ma connexion a été configurée sous winxp pro  et sur l'imac. 

L'imac me "dit" que la connexion est établie.Donc de ce côté là, ça semble aller.

Problème: comment atteindre le disque dur de mon pc maintenant?  J'ai suivi la manip indiquée sur le site d'apple: finder/aller/se connecter..   . Mais je ne sais pas quoi mettre ensuite, lol... ( quel nom ? juste l'adresse ip de mon pc? ...)

Je touche au but mais bon...  j'ai besoin d'un p'tit coup de main

Merci d'avance à tous ,

Bonne soirée !


----------



## tsss (16 Mai 2010)

Un truc comme ça devrait fonctionner :




> smb://AdresseIpDuPC/NomDuDossierPartagé/



edit : Ah oui aussi, coté Pc il faut partager le dossier souhaité &#8230;


----------



## panier_piano (19 Mai 2010)

Salut !

Merci pour ta réponse , je vais voir ça de suite ...

A+!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h03 ----------

Youpie ! Ca marche, c'est la fête !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h17 ----------

Alors , tout d'abord : merci !!!


Petit récapitulatif :

"Problème rencontré" : transférer ses données de son PC vers son MAc par liaison ethernet.

Matériel : bah un cable rj45 , une carte réseau sur le pc. Pc avec win xp rpo sp2 ; imac avec osx 10.6.3

Première étape : partager ses dossiers sur son pc  sous WIN XP Pro : poste de travail/ cliquer sur le disque qui nous interesse/clic droit/propriétés puis cocher "activer la partage".

Deuxième étape : toujours sur le pc : poste de travail/ favoris réseaux / afficher les connexions réseau.

Puis  clic droit  sur l'icône " connexion au réseau local" / propriétés /protocole internet tcp_ip/ double clic sur protocole tcp ip.

Cocher "utiliser l'adresse suivante"  et mettre :  192.168.0.1  et  255.255.255.0 en masque de sous réseau. Cliquer ensuite sur "ok".

Redémarrer le pc ( je ne sais pas si c'est "obligé" m'enfin bon, c'est tjs mieux).

Etape 3 : relier le pc et le mac avec le cable puis allumer les bécanes ( bah voui, je sais, ...)

Etape4 : sur le mac , cliquer tout en haut à droite le symbome "airport" puis selectionenr "ethernet" .  Sur le menu "configurer IPv4 : selectionenr "manuellement" en entrer ( dans mon cas) 192.168.0.2 et 255.255.0.0  en masque de sous réseau.


Normalement, si tout va bien, l'onglet "ethernet" se met en vert, indiquant que la lisaison est effective entre le mac et le pc.

Donc  vos dossiers pc ont été mis en partage , la liaison ethernet mac/pc fonctionne : il n' y a plus qu' à transférer vos fichiers.

Pour cela  , il faut aller dans le "finder"/"aller"/"se connecter au serveur" puis rentrer ceci , comme l'a indiqué "tsss" :

smb://AdresseIpDuPC/NomDuDossierPartagé/         			 		

Et vilà, votre dossier apparaît, il n'y a plus qu'à commencer le transfert !

Dans mon cas, voici ce que j'ai tapé comme adresse :

adresse ip du pc : celle que je lui ai octroyée ( voir ci-dessus) : 192.168.0.1
Nom du dossier du PC :  "données (D)

Donc moi, cela a donné ceci :

smb://192.168.0.1/Données (D)/

Et ça roule !


Attention, les espaces pour le nom du dossier sont importants.
Si vous n'êtes pas sûrs , vous pouvez tjs renommer votre dossier sur votre PC.


Voilà, j'espère que c'est clair ; merci à "tsss" pour son aide et s'il y a des imprécisions dans ce que j'ai dit, merci d'apporter les correctifs nécessaires afin que cela puisse servir à d'autres .

Bonne journée !

Ciao !


----------



## pimousse42 (19 Mai 2010)

Pour éviter le problème des nom de dossier partagé, quand on partage un dossier sous windows, on peut choisir son nom de partage. mieux vaut éviter les problème avec des caractère spéciaux.

Si les deux machines on accès à internet, automatiquement le réseau est en place il n'y a plus qu'a rentrer l'adresse ip du pc dans la zone "aller"


----------



## panier_piano (22 Mai 2010)

Petite précision aussi; dans mon cas j'ai également désactivé le firewall sur le PC  sinon, bah, ça marche pô...


----------

